# Anyone used this type of duplicator? Template Semaphore.



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Rick, no I have not, but have made a similar template and just used it to check my work piece from time to time.
-don


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Rick, I made one similar once also to duplicate salt and pepper shakers. It worked OK.


----------

